
Some Thoughts On Email After Dealing With 500 Emails - prakash
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2009/11/some-thoughts-on-email-after-dealing-with-500-emails.html
======
jasonlbaptiste
I'm reposting my comment from Fred's blog here:

I've always wondered if a "tweetdeck interface for email" would make sense.
Basic column for white listed important people, add columns for filters
(search terms, groups of people,etc.) and other parameters. People can write
longer emails, but the form factor enforces things to be shorter when they
can. Integrate in some simple plugins for media sharing (pictures, video,
large doc attachments). It would also know when notifications came in from
facebook,twitter,etc. since each service usually uses a certain email address.
This is my killer email app. If someone builds it, name your price, and ill be
your first customer.

------
pg
"Gmail knows who these people are and I can't for the life of me understand
why they don't build a tool to source up all of those emails automatically.
Please build that feature google."

I think PB said they had built it, but they never released it because they
couldn't figure out the right UI.

~~~
mattlanger
Indeed, he just referenced it this weekend in his Wave review:
[http://paulbuchheit.blogspot.com/2009/11/so-i-finally-
tried-...](http://paulbuchheit.blogspot.com/2009/11/so-i-finally-tried-
wave.html)

------
robotrout

        8) Gmail is life changing. Thank you google.
    

I am also a gmail fan-boy. It makes me crazy to see otherwise intelligent and
tech-savvy people use yahoo mail or hotmail. You know who you are. It's almost
as painful to me as seeing somebody use IE instead of FF.

I'm transitioning my sister, by allowing her to pop3 it into her MS Outlook,
which is how I got started. Then the day came when I just quit firing up
Outlook.

~~~
cglee
It's not that easy to switch email providers when you have 10+ years of
history. I have Yahooo and Gmail accounts, but all my old friends keep sending
emails to Yahoo.

~~~
bhousel
Gmail has an feature where it will pull over the contacts and mails from your
Yahoo account, and tag them with a label:

[http://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?hl=en&ctx=m...](http://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?hl=en&ctx=mail&answer=117173)

~~~
cglee
Migrating contacts isn't the problem. The problem is people keep emailing me
at my Yahoo address even when I give them my Gmail address.

~~~
eru
No problem, you can let gmail fetch emails of any pop3 or imap account. This
is what I do with my university email account.

------
johns
I like how he says that brevity != disinterest. I wish this understanding was
the norm instead of having to be pointed out.

------
there
_I let the rest build up in my inbox and try to get to it on the weekends._

seems to directly conflict with

 _4) I like to have conversations via email._

this would be like trying to converse with someone over postal mail, except it
might even be faster to mail this guy a letter than wait for him to reply next
weekend to your email.

------
jonsteinberg
I think this plays into the theme that there is a lot of room for people to be
more concise in all forms of communication - especially email.

